# What certifications are needed?



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm sure they are all different, but what certifications does your PD require for their training decoy's? Recently, I was unofficialy offered a job as a training decoy for my local PD. I'm now going through the official channels to make it happen then thought... I don't have any certs that they might require. I'm a training decoy/helper for schH and SDA but I'm sure that doesn't mean much to them. I love the work and have decided to pursue it any way but now would like to know what I can do to better my chances. So any thoughts or suggestions would be very appreciated.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Decoys are a funny thing. A good decoy, during the intial and subsequent training of a dog if invaluable. A good decoy "reads" what the dog needs and brings out the best in the dog. That's training. As for testing streetworthy dogs; bad guys don't go through a school to learn how to properly decoy. It's time to test the dogs by replicating, as close as possible, to real world deployments. It's a skill. Certification means nothing, it's the way they perform that means it all.

DFrost


----------

